# Missing lttng-ust in pkg repo



## ThisIsMask (Feb 3, 2022)

Hi,

Package lttng-ust seems to be available according to FreshPorts -- sysutils/lttng-ust: Libraries to instrument and trace user applications. However, on my machine I could find/install it


```
$ pkg search lttng-ust
linux-c7-lttng-ust-2.4.1       Libraries to instrument and trace user applications (CentOS 7.9.2009)
```

My package repo configuration


```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```

My machine information:

```
$ freebsd-version -ukr
13.0-RELEASE-p6
13.0-RELEASE-p6
13.0-RELEASE-p6
```

Did I miss anything?
Thanks


----------



## jmos (Feb 3, 2022)

You're using the quarterly packages with FreeBSD 13; FreshPorts says it is available for armv6 and powerpc64 (and not for aarch64, amd64, armv7, i386, mips and mips64). What are you using?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2022)

Build cluster is reporting  a configure error, which causes the build to fail. Hence no package. 



			http://beefy14.nyi.freebsd.org/data/130amd64-quarterly/2639d8a1488f/logs/errors/lttng-ust-2.9.0_2.log
		


Same error happens on latest too. Port doesn't have a maintainer though. Normally when a build failure occurs the maintainer is automatically contacted. But this port doesn't have one. 

If you can, see if you can fix the port, open a PR for it and provide a patch that fixes it. Looking at the error, it seems it cannot find a library it needs. This might be a missing dependency or you just have to provide the correct directory for it (configure scripts sometimes can't find things because FreeBSD stores them in a different place or with a slightly different name).


----------



## ThisIsMask (Feb 3, 2022)

jmos said:


> You're using the quarterly packages with FreeBSD 13; FreshPorts says it is available for armv6 and powerpc64 (and not for aarch64, amd64, armv7, i386, mips and mips64). What are you using?


Oh, I missed that info. I'm using amd64.



SirDice said:


> Build cluster is reporting  a configure error, which causes the build to fail. Hence no package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I have enough knowledge for this but I'll see what I could. I couldn't access beefy link as well.


----------



## ThisIsMask (Feb 3, 2022)

I tried to clone and try to build locally but to be honest, it's way over my head. This is the error I hit


```
configure: error: Cannot find liburcu-bp lib. Use LDFLAGS=-Ldir to specify its location.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/home/baont/ports/sysutils/lttng-ust/work/lttng-ust-2.9.0/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/home/baont/ports/sysutils/lttng-ust
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/home/baont/ports/sysutils/lttng-ust
```

Missing liburcu-bp which is not available in pkg repo. liburcu is already installed. When searching on Search · liburcu-bp lib (github.com), it seems to be related to linux but I might be wrong. I attached the config.log. To be honest, this is way over my head. I'm not sure what I'm doing.


----------

